# Atalanta - Juve: 13 febbraio 2022 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (11 Febbraio 2022)

Atalanta - Juve, posticipo e big match della domenica di Serie A. Si gioca il 13 febbraio 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Bergamo. L'Atalanta deve riscattare l'eliminazione dalla Coppa Italia e riconquistare il quarto posto.

Dove vedere Atalanta - Juventus in tv?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 20:45.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Juve, posticipo e big match della domenica di Serie A. Si gioca il 13 febbraio 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Bergamo. L'Atalanta deve riscattare l'eliminazione dalla Coppa Italia e riconquistare il quarto posto.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...


tra questa e napoli inter.. speriamo di fare 3 punti noi


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Febbraio 2022)

"Fatece largooo che passamo noiiii"...cit.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Juve, posticipo e big match della domenica di Serie A. Si gioca il 13 febbraio 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Bergamo. L'Atalanta deve riscattare l'eliminazione dalla Coppa Italia e riconquistare il quarto posto.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...


Vada come deve andare, se la Juve schianta l'atalanta almeno abbiamo già i 4 posti CL virtualmente assegnati a milan napoli inter e juve.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Juve, posticipo e big match della domenica di Serie A. Si gioca il 13 febbraio 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Bergamo. L'Atalanta deve riscattare l'eliminazione dalla Coppa Italia e riconquistare il quarto posto.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...


Per quanto io non sopporti Gasperini, domenica spero vivamente che glielo metta in quel posto alla Juventus. All'andata non ci fu proprio storia, la Dea la portò a casa agevolmente. Ma i ladri sono in fiducia, occorre ridimensionarli quanto prima.


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Vittoria facile per i gobbi. L'Atalanta è in calo e senza Zapata. 3 a 0 Juve.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Speriamo almeno in un pari.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Vittoria gobba con MaraVlahovic


----------



## kipstar (13 Febbraio 2022)

atalanta che sembra essere in lento declino quest'anno rispetto agli anni scorsi.
partita però non scontata. dietro i gobbi ballano.....vediamo


----------



## Simo98 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Vlahovic 1-0 e Juve presa a pallonate per 90 minuti ma vince alla "corto muso" per la felicità dei tifosi, evidentemente abituati a ben poco


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Febbraio 2022)

Atalanta ormai da diverse giornate in modalità "mi scanso volontariamente perché ho un favore grosso da restituire".


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Atalanta ormai da diverse giornate in modalità "mi scanso volontariamente perché ho un favore grosso da restituire".



Magari questa sera ci stupisce e mette sotto la Juve


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Magari questa sera ci stupisce e mette sotto la Juve


Magari,ma il calcio itagliano è fatto di molte altre cose prima degli eventi sul campo.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Magari,ma il calcio itagliano è fatto di molte altre cose prima degli eventi sul campo.



Certo, ma non si sa mai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2022)

Scansatalanta


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Juve, posticipo e big match della domenica di Serie A. Si gioca il 13 febbraio 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Bergamo. L'Atalanta deve riscattare l'eliminazione dalla Coppa Italia e riconquistare il quarto posto.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



Anche per stasera gli osservatori astronomici non riportano meteoriti nel raggio di attrazione gravitazionale terrestre.

Tocca sperare in qualche testata atomica partita per sbaglio da un sommergibile USA al largo delle coste russe. Coordinate fornite da Biden, quindi mai disperare.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anche per stasera gli osservatori astronomici non riportano meteoriti nel raggio di attrazione gravitazionale terrestre.
> 
> Tocca sperare in qualche testata atomica partita per sbaglio da un sommergibile USA al largo delle coste russe. *Coordinate fornite da Biden*, quindi mai disperare.



Meglio di no, chissà dove andrebbe a finire


----------



## Dexter (13 Febbraio 2022)

Forza Dea. La Juve deve stare fuori dalla Champions, immaginate che bello vedere Chiesa, Dusan e LocaLoca in Europa League...e immaginate quanto sarebbero contenti i giocatori stessi...


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Forza Dea. La Juve deve stare fuori dalla Champions, immaginate che bello vedere Chiesa, Dusan e LocaLoca in Europa League...e immaginate quanto sarebbero contenti i giocatori stessi...



Quoto alla grandissima, ste m.... dovrebbero stare fuori da tutto, sarebbe una goduria immensa.


----------



## Dexter (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ho appena visto le formazioni. 3-5-1-1 inedito per Gasp, che schiera Koop, Freuler e De Roon tutti insieme, rinunciando ad un cc più offensivo. Prima volta che succede in 10 anni di Gasperini. Pessina, Malinovski, Mihaila e Pasalic tutti in panchina. Già fa ridere così, non vedo l ora che inizi questo teatrino


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto le formazioni. 3-5-1-1 inedito per Gasp, che schiera Koop, Freuler e De Roon tutti insieme, rinunciando ad un cc più offensivo. Prima volta che succede in 10 anni di Gasperini. Pessina, Malinovski, Mihaila e Pasalic tutti in panchina. Già fa ridere così, non vedo l ora che inizi questo teatrino


Hanno messo il tappeto rosso dove passeranno i mafiosi?


----------



## Coccosheva81 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto le formazioni. 3-5-1-1 inedito per Gasp, che schiera Koop, Freuler e De Roon tutti insieme, rinunciando ad un cc più offensivo. Prima volta che succede in 10 anni di Gasperini. Pessina, Malinovski, Mihaila e Pasalic tutti in panchina. Già fa ridere così, non vedo l ora che inizi questo teatrino


Fra Malinovski e Pessina non azzeccano una partita da secoli, anche Pasalic é molto calato, invece Boga pare on fire e soprattutto Muriel da solo non é Zapata e fa fatica, a me sta mossa piace e incuriosisce parecchio


----------



## Miro (13 Febbraio 2022)

Suona come la classica partita dove la succursale deve inchinarsi ai mafiosi. Non mi aspetto niente di diverso di una vittoria dei gobbi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Febbraio 2022)

Spero sempre nell'Atalanta,così da dare una piccola spallata alla juve in vista champions.
Ma forse si scanseranno e stenderanno il tappeto rosso...

Goal di Vlahovic neanche quotato


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Quoto alla grandissima, ste m.... *dovrebbero stare fuori da tutto, *sarebbe una goduria immensa.



Scenario impossibile purtroppo.


----------



## Dexter (13 Febbraio 2022)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Fra Malinovski e Pessina non azzeccano una partita da secoli, anche Pasalic é molto calato, invece Boga pare on fire e soprattutto Muriel da solo non é Zapata e fa fatica, a me sta mossa piace e incuriosisce parecchio


Ma Boga-Muriel sono le punte, non poteva piazzarci un "equilibratore" dietro come fa SEMPRE? A meno che Koopmeiners non giochi avanzato, é di fatto un 3511 che neanche contro il dream team del Brasile schiererebbe. Ho pensato che forse Gasp non vuole giocare ma lasciar giocare, in quel caso mi troverebbe d'accordo... diversamente, se la partita la farà l'Atalanta, é un tappeto rosso la sua scelta...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Forza Atalanta.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2022)

Vediamo se si mettono a 90 pure oggi


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vediamo se si mettono a 90 pure oggi



Forse bastano 45


----------



## kYMERA (13 Febbraio 2022)

Vogliamo parlare di Guidolin e l'altro telecronista che parlano della faccia di Sportiello come quella di "uno che deve giocare"?
"Non sapevamo le formazioni, ma la faccia era quella".

E di grazia chi doveva giocare se Musso è squalificato?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2022)

A giudicare dai primi minuti non penso avremo grosse soddisfazioni.
Vedremo..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2022)

Poteva già essere 0-2
Che schifo...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Febbraio 2022)

Tappeto rosso steso..
Vlahovic già 2 tiri dopo 15 minuti,Dybala 1 .

L'Atalanta in questo 1t non è scesa in campo,bah.


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2022)

Telecronaca su DAZN col mona di Guidolin.
Elogi sperticati per i ladri a tutto spiano.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tappeto rosso steso..
> Vlahovic già 2 tiri dopo 15 minuti,Dybala 1 .
> 
> L'Atalanta in questo 1t non è scesa in campo,bah.



Peggio per loro. Se perdono il quarto posto poi se lo sognano.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Telecronaca su DAZN col mona di Guidolin.
> *Elogi sperticati per i ladri a tutto spiano.*



Gli elogi per i ladri sono come da contratto


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Qualcuno avvisi Muriel che deve scansarsi


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno avvisi Muriel che deve scansarsi



Mi sa che lo hanno avvisato


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2022)

Drop di Muriel.


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Sparati Muriel


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2022)

Muriel sbaglia anche a porta vuota.
Segnali inequivocabili.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibile. Il calcio è marcio fino al midollo. Pazzesco


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ma
Non è rosso del codice fiscale polacco?


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

La piovra torinese subito in mostra.

Calcio d'angolo, non va neanche a rivederla. 

Mafiosi.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Muriel sbaglia anche a porta vuota.
> Segnali inequivocabili.



Vabbè, deve vincere la Juve, è chiaro.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che roba è??
Ahah 
Stuprato il regolamento. 
Chiudiamo tutto.


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Non è rosso questo?? Vergogna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2022)

Era rosso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2022)

Vergognoso, ogni partita della juve riesce ad essere più vergognosa della precedente, pazzesco


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Era rosso.



Non se giochi per la Juve.


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Non mi stupisco piu' da tanti anni, la mafia del calcio .


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2022)

Il sistema non esiste.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Febbraio 2022)

Muriel da ufficio inchieste.
Prima una punizione dal limite sparata sulla luna,ora a porta vuota che svirgola.....................
Muriel,che di solito è un cecchino


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il sistema non esiste.



L'onestà della Juve non esiste.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Furto clamoroso, ma mi sa che Gasp e i suoi avranno tirato un sospiro di sollievo. Stanno facendo di tutto per non segnare, vedasi la fantozziana gestione della punizione dal limite.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## ILMAGO (13 Febbraio 2022)

Chi ama il calcio odia la Juve.
Da sempre e per sempre. 
Vergogna.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ci sarà un motivo per cui sono l'unica cosa nella mia vita che odio.


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dai fratelli rossoneri, di cosa vi sorprendete? Se la juve non va in champions perdono una marea di soldi sia gli agnelli e sia la uefa(diritti tv ecc) quindi con noi inter e napoli lanciati è ovvio che fermino l'atalanta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dopo questa ladrata speriamo in una scossa d' orgoglio degli schiavi. Spartacus!


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Chi ama il calcio odia la Juve.
> Da sempre e per sempre.
> Vergogna.



Insensibile La Juve ha speso tanti soldi, mica si può tenere fuori dalla CL.


----------



## Baba (13 Febbraio 2022)

Verme Gasperini, gobbo fino al midollo


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2022)

Gasp se la ride con bonucci.
Riunione di famigghia.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2022)

D'altronde mica spendevano quello che hanno speso a Gennaio senza la CERTEZZA di andare in CL...


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Guardalo lì quel servo Gobbo di Gasperini che ride con Bonucci... 

Speriamo l'ISIS faccia saltare in aria tutto lo stadio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mi faccio schifo da solo per tifare Gasperini stasera.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> D'altronde mica spendevano quello che hanno speso a Gennaio senza la CERTEZZA di andare in CL...



Esatto, deve rientrare delle spese.


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Non mi stupisco piu' da tanti anni, la mafia del calcio .


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Guardalo lì quel servo Gobbo di Gasperini che ride con Bonucci...
> 
> Speriamo l'ISIS faccia saltare in aria tutto lo stadio.



Ma no, non abbiamo bisogno di martiri


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2022)

io guardo cado dalle nubi.


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Muriel s'è giocato il 2 secco.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io guardo cado dalle nubi.



Pure qui fanno ridere.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2022)

Vlahovic si è subito allineato. 
Uomo di emme.


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2022)

Il montato protesta platealmente ad ogni fallo subito, già pienamente in modalità gobba.
Meno male che almeno lo ha ammonito


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

L'ex Fiorentina si è già juventinizzato


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Il montato protesta platealmente ad ogni fallo subito, già pienamente in modalità gobba.
> Meno male che almeno lo ha ammonito



E' proprio la maglia che rovina la gente


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dominio Atalanta da diversi minuti, ste me......... devono affondare.


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

De Ligt di faccia due volte....


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2022)

l'Atalanta sta giocando forte come contro l'inter, me lo sentivo.


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2022)

Salvataggio di De Ligt col braccio, ovviamente il var non interviene


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Febbraio 2022)

58% di possesso palla atalanta.. quindi non è nemmeno quotato che la juve vincerà 0-1 con goal di vlahovic


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Dominio Atalanta da diversi minuti, ste me......... devono affondare.



Magari, ma questi alla fine i punti se li prendono.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Partita surreale, tra la mancata espulsione del polacco e quelli dell'Atalanta che fanno di tutto per non segnare. Una comica. Farebbero prima a dargliela vinta a tavolino.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2022)

Primo tempo rovinato da Mariani, che non espelle il polacco e fa innervosire tutti e per compensazione non espelle Hateboer.
Sul finale c'è pure un mani sospetto di De Ligt, ma nulla, non si va a rivedere..
Ennesimo arbitraggio patetico pro-juve.
Sono patetici e ci fanno esplodere i fegati.
Li odio dal 1984.


----------



## RickyB83 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ma l ha presa di mano de ligt?


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ma l'ha pure presa con il braccio???


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Magari, ma questi alla fine i punti se li prendono.



Dio quanto li detesto !!!! Ancora di piu' dell'Inter , la mafia del calcio.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma l'ha pure presa con il braccio???


Tranquillo, ci hanno rassicurato che al massimo era giallo.
Dazn già allineata, è la nuova tv di stato.
Partita patetica.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Salvataggio di De Ligt col braccio, ovviamente il var non interviene



Continui a non capire che la Juve DEVE andare in CL


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dybala Chiesa Cuadrado adesso possiamo aggiungere anche Vlahovic fra i cascatori.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Ma l ha presa di mano de ligt?


La prima volta sembra di sì, ma nulla si gioca... var? perchè var?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Febbraio 2022)

Fortuna che l'arbitro ha fischiato la fine del 1 tempo.
Così avranno tutto il tempo per fare un bel discorsetto a Boga,l'unico giocatore all'oscuro della combine  

Nel 2° tempo entrerà in campo con la stessa ferocia di un Castilejo qualsiasi.


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma l'ha pure presa con il braccio???


Rivedendo il video su Dazn, FORSE lo sfiora, non è chiaro. 

Però, braccio a parte, pazzesco come non sia stato neanche ammonito dopo aver abbattuto Koopmeiners.


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ancora 0 a 0?come è possibile,e soprattutto quanto durerà questa farsa?


----------



## LukeLike (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come ha fatto Boga a beccare 2 volte De Ligt da solo dentro l'area di rigore? Mboh...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ancora 0 a 0?come è possibile,e soprattutto* quanto durerà questa farsa?*



Ancora 45 minuti


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dazn imbarazzante. Guidolin pare Pompilio


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma come ha fatto Boga a beccare 2 volte De Ligt da solo dentro l'area di rigore? Mboh...



Ha preso la mira


----------



## LukeLike (13 Febbraio 2022)

Anticipazione (Spoiler): Mani De Ligt


----------



## Route66 (13 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma come ha fatto Boga a beccare 2 volte De Ligt da solo dentro l'area di rigore? Mboh...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler): Mani De Ligt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler): Mani De Ligt



SPOILER]
Poverino per la botta è caduto


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Dazn imbarazzante. Guidolin pare Pompilio


Oggi ho visto il Milan su Sky.
Per curiosità poi ho visto nel pomeriggio come il telecronista ha commentato live su Dazn il gol di Leao, un gol oggettivamente pazzesco... beh ho notato, il che se lo guardate è un fatto incontestato, che non ci sono state urla assurde come quando segnava Ronaldo o ora Vlahovic o il Vecino interista di turno.
Trovo tutto molto surreale.
Guidolin sembra pagato per non criticare le *****.


----------



## Dexter (13 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler): Mani De Ligt


 Ed i social sono in rivolta per la mancata espulsione di Hateboer....


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Oggi ho visto il Milan su Sky.
> Per curiosità poi ho visto nel pomeriggio come il telecronista ha commentato live su Dazn il gol di Leao, un gol oggettivamente pazzesco... beh ho notato, il che se lo guardate è un fatto incontestato, che non ci sono state urla assurde come quando segnava Ronaldo o ora Vlahovic o il Vecino interista di turno.
> Trovo tutto molto surreale.
> *Guidolin sembra pagato per non criticare le *****.*



Io toglierei il "sembra".


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ma ancora qualcuno qua dentro crede che la Juventus possa rimanere fuori dalla CL, in un campionato regolare forse, ma qui di contratto la Juventus in CL ci deve andare. Partita combinata, non so come ancora stanno 0-0. Ma nel secondo tempo si aggiusta tutto.

Il portiere della Juve andava espulso e c'era un rigore per l'Atalanta, ovviamente arbitro e VAR "non sento, non vedo, non parlo".


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler): Mani De Ligt


Pazzesco.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Oggi ho visto il Milan su Sky.
> Per curiosità poi ho visto nel pomeriggio come il telecronista ha commentato live su Dazn il gol di Leao, un gol oggettivamente pazzesco... beh ho notato, il che se lo guardate è un fatto incontestato, che non ci sono state urla assurde come quando segnava Ronaldo o ora Vlahovic o il Vecino interista di turno.
> Trovo tutto molto surreale.
> Guidolin sembra pagato per non criticare le *****.


Le uniche lodi che si sentono sempre sul Milan vengono fatte nei confronti di chi non le meriterebbe, quasi come per sperare continui così (oggi Ibra, ieri Donnarumma, qualche anno fa Gattuso con i suoi miracoli, prima ancora addirittura Brocchi e Inzaghi, il Dott. Galliani, ecc...).
Guidolin è imbarazzante. Si capisce benissimo che gli hanno imposto il fatto di andare là e parlare bene dei gobbi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler): Mani De Ligt



Me ne sono accorto dopo parecchi secondi,quando l'azione è proseguita e solo dopo hanno fatto vedere il replay.
Incredibile come non ci sia stato neanche un check var,ma è tutto ok  

Anche Gasperini che se la ride anzichè incaxxarsi come suo solito


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma ancora qualcuno qua dentro crede che la Juventus possa rimanere fuori dalla CL, in un campionato regolare forse, ma qui di contratto la Juventus in CL ci deve andare. Partita combinata, non so come ancora stanno 0-0. Ma nel secondo tempo si aggiusta tutto.
> 
> Il portiere della Juve andava espulso e c'era un rigore per l'Atalanta, ovviamente arbitro e VAR "non sento, non vedo, non parlo".



Se la Juve si avvicina ancora un poco alle prime "qualcosa" la rimetterà in corsa pure per lo scudetto.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler): Mani De Ligt


Grande parata!


----------



## Maurizio91 (13 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler): Mani De Ligt


Ma è mani clamoroso! Rigore netto il 100% delle volte.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ma è mani clamoroso! Rigore netto il 100% delle volte.



Il 99%, l' 1% no.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Hanno svenduto la Fiat per supportare un club di calcio. Alimentare il sistema costa, eh.

Siamo in itaglia, di cosa stupirsi. Con 'sta gente un giorno ci ritroveremo la nazione come colonia di un Burkina Faso qualsiasi.

Che maledetti criminali.


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Sto pensando di spegnere per salvarmi il fegato. Già mi vedo il gollonzo dei gobbi che vincono 1 a 0...


----------



## kYMERA (13 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque se penso che Vlahovic lo hanno venduto per 75 mln e Cairo chiedeva 100 mln per Belotti.... LOL


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Le uniche lodi che si sentono sempre sul Milan vengono fatte nei confronti di chi non le meriterebbe, quasi come per sperare continui così (oggi Ibra, ieri Donnarumma, qualche anno fa Gattuso con i suoi miracoli, prima ancora addirittura Brocchi e Inzaghi, il Dott. Galliani, ecc...).
> Guidolin è imbarazzante. Si capisce benissimo che gli hanno imposto il fatto di andare là e parlare bene dei gobbi.


Non dimentichiamoci di Montella e Giampaolo il funzionale.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Febbraio 2022)

E anche Vlahovic inizia a simulare.


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Vlahovic si tuffa giù...


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Qua simulazione clamorosa di Vlahovic e doppio giallo risparmiato. Avanti così


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Continui a non capire che la Juve DEVE andare in CL


No no capisco invece, eccome....


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hanno svenduto la Fiat per supportare un club di calcio. Alimentare il sistema costa, eh.
> 
> Siamo in itaglia, di cosa stupirsi. Con 'sta gente un giorno ci ritroveremo la nazione come colonia di un Burkina Faso qualsiasi.
> 
> Che maledetti criminali.


Esatto, ha iniziato l'avvocato cocainomane negli anni 70.
Ed ha fatto squola...q...


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ma non esiste più il giallo per simulazione?? gobbi ladri a parte, è veramente tanto che non vedo ammonire per un tuffo... ma tanto tanto


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2022)

Vlahovic sarà anche forte ma è tanto montato.
Ha un atteggiamento indisponente poi anche verso i compagni, con cui si sbraccia platealmente se non lo servono perfettamente.
Non mi piace per niente.
Probabilmente è andato nel suo ambiente ideale.
Chissà schiattino tutti quei vermi immondi.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Qua simulazione clamorosa di Vlahovic e doppio giallo risparmiato. Avanti così



Ha ottimi maestri nella Juve


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Se finisse con un pareggio non sarebbe male per noi.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Vlahovic sarà anche forte ma è tanto montato.
> Ha un atteggiamento indisponente poi anche verso i compagni, con cui si sbraccia platealmente se non lo servono perfettamente.
> Non mi piace per niente.
> *Probabilmente è andato nel suo ambiente ideale.*
> Chissà schiattino tutti quei vermi immondi.



Il suo adattamento è stato immediato.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se finisse con un pareggio non sarebbe male per noi.



Magari.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Febbraio 2022)

Quanto mi piace Malinovsky. Un altro che sulla nostra trequarti ci starebbe benissimo.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quanto mi piace Malinovsky. Un altro che sulla nostra trequarti ci starebbe benissimo.



Ecco... l'avevo appena detto. Che gol. Pazzesco.


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## IDRIVE (13 Febbraio 2022)

Oops...!


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Goooooooooooooooplllllll


----------



## Baba (13 Febbraio 2022)

Goolaaasooooooo


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2022)

Che golasso Madonna santa


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna che gol!!!


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna che gol!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ammazza che gol Malinovski


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Che bomba


----------



## Maurizio91 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Qualsiasi cacatella di De Ligt è un capolavoro?
Come si fa a sperare nel pareggio? Si tifa Atalanta roteando la sciarpa atalantina per 90 minuti e si esulta come Cavani in caso di gol


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Calma, è stato un errore. Ora li fanno pareggiare


----------



## Route66 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Non l'hanno annullato per eccesso di velocità della palla?!


----------



## Maurizio91 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Golllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ammazza che gol Malinovski



Il prossimo anno gioca in B


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2022)

Godo pesantemente, ma tanto ora la ribaltano.


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Entra Tania Cagnotto


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ocio che entra Tanio Cagnotto.
Tuffo olimpico assicurato.


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Che giocatore Ruslan


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Entra Tania Cagnotto



Ora si ride


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dopo che hanno speso una vagonata di soldi a Gennaio, sarebbe molto gustoso se i gobbi non dovessero raggiungere il quarto posto.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Guidolin in lutto.


----------



## Simo98 (13 Febbraio 2022)

L'Atalanta non doveva scansarsi?


----------



## Simo98 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Vlahovic da noi sarebbe devastante


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta non doveva scansarsi?



Forse non hanno raggiunto l'accordo.


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2022)

Eh ma che culoooo


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2022)

ma daiiiiiiii come si fa a sbagliare questo goal


----------



## kYMERA (13 Febbraio 2022)

Traversa Atalanta a porta vuota.


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2022)

quale valutare telecronosta, nettamente regolare.
assist spettacolare


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Traversa Atalanta a porta vuota.


Quando si sbagliano sti goal si pagano, spero che almeno un punto lo strappino alla Juventus.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna se perde la Juve ma non mi fido.


----------



## Simo98 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Hateboer con i piedi è peggio di Kessiè, miracolato solo dal gioco di Gasperini


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che si è mangiato l'Atalanta?


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Febbraio 2022)

Questo Koopmeiners un crack


----------



## Pit96 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Malinovskyi ha dei colpi clamorosi. 
E ho mai detto che stravedo per Koopmeniners? Mamma mia, mi mangio ancora le mani


----------



## kYMERA (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ma l'arbitro che invece di fischiare un fallo al limite dell'area della Juventus dà il vantaggio dopo un passaggio indietro? Ma seriamente=


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che vantaggio ha dato


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma che vantaggio ha dato


Ha dato il vantaggio ai gobbi, come col polacco nel primo tempo...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Date un fazzoletto a Guidolin


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Malinovskyi ha dei colpi clamorosi.
> E ho mai detto che stravedo per Koopmeniners? Mamma mia, mi mangio ancora le mani



Koopmeiners fa TUTTO bene con e senza palla, con Tonali nel mezzo mamma mía...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dai che forse succede...


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Vediamo cosa si inventa il sicario col fischietto


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Vediamo cosa si inventa il sicario col fischietto



Al massimo può farli pareggiare ormai.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Febbraio 2022)

Almeno non devo più leggere che la Rube vince lo scudo e noi arriviamo sesti


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Al massimo può farli pareggiare ormai.


E sarebbe un furto clamoroso


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

porco giuda


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> È sarebbe un furto clamoroso



Ecco.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Febbraio 2022)

Eccolo la.


----------



## Simo98 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna mia che sculati


----------



## Manchester2003!! (13 Febbraio 2022)

azz


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pareggio ancora meglio per noi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco il pareggino secondo copione.
Con tutta la difesa a farfalle.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2022)

gol. ovvio


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ladrata pazzesca


----------



## Manchester2003!! (13 Febbraio 2022)

2 punti su tutti......va bene cosi'!!


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco


----------



## kYMERA (13 Febbraio 2022)

che sculati.


----------



## R41D3N (13 Febbraio 2022)

Giocano da cani e continuano a fare punti pazzesco!


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2022)

che culo sfondato

ridicolo guidolin, risultato giusto ahah

quello che ha preso la traversa a mezzo metro non dormirà stanotte


----------



## Milanoide (13 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque anche noi dovremmo lavorare molto sulla qualità dei calci d'angolo.


----------



## Simo98 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> 2 punti su tutti......va bene cosi'!!


Per noi si... ma i ladri devono fallire


----------



## Milo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ottimo


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Se L'Atalanta copriva il secondo palo il gol non lo prendeva.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2022)

i bonifici nel week-end arrivano in ritardo, comunque ottimo risultato


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Bene, il pari è ottimo per noi.


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2022)

Alla fine va anche bene così


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mariani 1 Atalanta 1

Grande partita dell'AIA!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mah, per me non è culo.
Quando vedrò una succursale gobba che non prende un gol al 90, comincerò a vedere il mondo in modo diverso.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Se L'Atalanta copriva il secondo palo il gol non lo prendeva.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo in CL, dai.

Peccato, sarebbe stato bello vedere gli ovini perdere, ma bene cosi per noi


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Buon risultato, ma godono loro anche stavolta. Il sorriso di Allegri non posso reggerlo.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Alla fine va anche bene così



Juve a -9, direi che va bene.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Giusto così, quando sbagli un gol a porta vuota ti meriti di non vincere.


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2022)

e allegri che ride, i tifosi e gli addetti ai lavori parlano di scudetto quando riesci e paraggiare nel recupero contro l'atalanta che hai sotto
hai gli scontri diretti a sfavore.
c'è da vergognarsi, non da ridere.


----------



## Maurizio91 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Gasperini che imita Allegri con cambi ultra difensivi, e due secondi dopo l'ingresso di Pasalic prende gol. Patetico.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo a +10 considerata la differenza reti. Strano perché dovremmo stare in pratica a pari punti o sbaglio?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Febbraio 2022)

Guadagnati due punti su tutti. Week end perfetto. Forza diavolo


----------



## Route66 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Teschio che ride Allegri l'ha scampata ance stavolta....
Cmq ottimo per noi!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Siamo a +10 considerata la differenza reti. Strano perché dovremmo stare in pratica a pari punti o sbaglio?


No eravamo già quinti per gli esperti. E rube campione d Italia o quasi


----------



## Manchester2003!! (13 Febbraio 2022)

oltretutto serve piu' all'Atalanta questo pareggio avendo vinto a Torino all'andata.La Rube doveva vincere e basta ,il pareggio nn gli serve


----------



## UDG (13 Febbraio 2022)

Come ha giocato il MOSTRO Vlahovic?


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2022)

Malissimo, li odio.
Quando vedo Allegri sto male, patetico come sempre, ha fatto entrate 4 punte a caso stile Mourinho 2010.
Volevo che perdessero. Come sempre.
Nelle ultime 15 ne vinceranno 13, oggi il primo pareggio.
Scusate, ma io proprio li odio e tiferò pure per l'Inter contro di loro.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2022)

Allegri se la ride.
Il suo calcio semplice ha prodotto il pari.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2022)

Allegri sto scudetto lo vuole vincere tutto di corto muso con gli 1-1, come Nicky Hayden e Joan Mir


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> No eravamo già quinti per gli esperti. E rube campione d Italia o quasi


Ti sbagli. La super mega Juve è a pari punti in pratica.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (13 Febbraio 2022)

Se non vanno in Champions voglio ridere........sara' il fallimento con ennesimo aumento di sto cax


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Bene, avevo l’X2


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Malissimo, li odio.
> Quando vedo Allegri sto male, patetico come sempre, ha fatto entrate 4 punte a caso stile Mourinho 2010.
> Volevo che perdessero. Come sempre.
> Nelle ultime 15 ne vinceranno 13, oggi il primo pareggio.
> Scusate, ma io proprio li odio e tiferò pure per l'Inter contro di loro.


Ma non facciamo sti conti alla Galliani. Come lo scorso anno peraltro. Non sono una squadra da filotto. La Dea per dire nelle ultime 7 ne ha vinta una e oggi hanno fatto defecare. Un pareggio non è una cosa clamorosa…


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma non facciamo sti conti alla Galliani. Come lo scorso anno peraltro. Non sono una squadra da filotto. La Dea per dire nelle ultime 7 ne ha vinta una e oggi hanno fatto defecare. Un pareggio non è una cosa clamorosa…


Ho chiesto scusa in anticipo Andrea, li odio con tutto me stesso.. che ci devo fare?? Cosa ci devo fare??


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

La juve fuori dalla CL ?

Dubito fortemente. Non si prende il disertore viola per restarsene fuori. Fossi il Nabule comincerei a preoccuparmi.

E nemmeno io mi sento tranquillo. Le vinceranno tutte d'ora in poi, ovviamente tranne che contro l'inda.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ho chiesto scusa in anticipo Andrea, li odio con tutto me stesso.. che ci devo fare?? Cosa ci devo fare??


Ma nulla, figurati. Però recuperarci 10 punti non la vedo una cosa facilissima.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma nulla, figurati. Però recuperarci 10 punti non la vedo una cosa facilissima.


Nemmeno io, ma ora iniziano le partite farsa a go-go... dopo Juve-Inter alla giornata 31 non ci saranno che tappeti rossi.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (13 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La juve fuori dalla CL ?
> 
> Dubito fortemente. Non si prende il disertore viola per restarsene fuori. Fossi il Nabule comincerei a preoccuparmi.
> 
> E nemmeno io mi sento tranquillo. Le vinceranno tutte d'ora in poi, ovviamente tranne che contro l'inda.


Secondo me rischiano invece.Stasera non ha giocato benissimo contro un Atalanta malaticcia diciamo e oltretutto mancato poco la perdono!! Purtroppo hanno il solito culo ,vedi infortunio Zapata .


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Allegri è uno sculato clamoroso...da 2a0 già fatto (maledetto hateboer) a 1a1 al 92


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Secondo me rischiano invece.Stasera non ha giocato benissimo contro un Atalanta malaticcia diciamo e oltretutto mancato poco la perdono!! Purtroppo hanno il solito culo ,vedi infortunio Zapata .



Ma io lo spero vivamente, amico.

Purtroppo temo che la faranno salire parecchio, e parallelamente devono tirare giù la squadra più a portata di tiro per facilitare il compito. L'investimento del bomber viola non può essere stato fatto a rimessa. Se anche l'Atalanta entra in scia alla juve, è un attimo ritrovarsi inguaiati. Mi auguro che ci terremo alla larga dal 3^ posto d'ora in poi.


----------



## Dexter (13 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Come ha giocato il MOSTRO Vlahovic?


Purtroppo bene, nonostante sia evidente che il non-gioco della Juve non faccia per lui. Da noi avrebbe già segnato 6-7 gol in 3 partite, ne sono certo...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Allegri è uno sculato clamoroso...da 2a0 già fatto (maledetto hateboer) a 1a1 al 92




Con i soldi spesi dalla Juve se non arriva almeno quarto il c... glielo fanno


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con i soldi spesi dalla Juve se non arriva almeno quarto il c... glielo fanno


Ecco perché rideva


----------



## Manchester2003!! (13 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma io lo spero vivamente, amico.
> 
> Purtroppo temo che la faranno salire parecchio, e parallelamente devono tirare giù la squadra più a portata di tiro per facilitare il compito. L'investimento del bomber viola non può essere stato fatto a rimessa. Se anche l'Atalanta entra in scia alla juve, è un attimo ritrovarsi inguaiati. Mi auguro che ci terremo alla larga dal 3^ posto d'ora in poi.


L'ultima giornata aFirenze perdesse il quarto posto sarebbe unico.....!! Si si....terzo posto per loro adesso mi pare molto ma molto lontano.


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ahah dazn sputtanati da Marino in diretta.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Febbraio 2022)

A Sky iniziata la beatificazione di De Ligt


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ecco perché rideva



Sai che goduria vedere l'ex viola che lo sfancula perchè fuori dalla CL.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Marino a DAZN, vorrei che lo facesse una volta Maldini (con più stile ci mancherebbe).

Smerdata DAZN e Marelli, ha detto che erano rosso e rigore con una veemenza assurda. Rosso e rigore. Punto.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dazn allineata al sistema.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2022)

Epico Marino! Spartacus, gli schiavi spezzano le catene!


----------



## Manchester2003!! (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Purtroppo bene, nonostante sia evidente che il non-gioco della Juve non faccia per lui. Da noi avrebbe già segnato 6-7 gol in 3 partite, ne sono certo...


come ha giocato bene???


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> come ha giocato bene???


Partita da 5


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibile, De Ligt è obiettivo e simpatico... cosa ci fa con Raiola e la Juve??


----------



## El picinin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Non l avevo visto durante la partita,come si può non darlo?


----------



## unbreakable (14 Febbraio 2022)

a me l'atalanta sta sulle scatole
ma mai quanto mi sta sulle scatole la rubentus..come si dice due pesi due misure..l'asciando perdere l'episodio del portiere ,il fallo di mano di depig che poi visto da un'angolazione pareva faccia all'inizio ma poi vista dall'altra angolazione del replay pareva braccio netto, e quelli di dazozzon che tagliano appena si evidenzia il netto fallo di mano è mafia..
il var ovviamente non esiste mentre negli altri match si va con il microscopio a scandagliare il frame eh ma era sulla badnierina a dissetarsi tipo giroud o belotti evidente partecipazione all'azione ahahah guarda ridicolo tutto e nessuno chide dei giornalisti almeno marino ha detto qualcosa ci mancherebbe altro però da tifosi neutrali si rimane basiti assistere a come il regolamento viene strumentalizzato in base alle diciamo"simpatie"

io ve lo dico questi altri l'anno prossimo fanno il centenario dell' associazione a del..ehm rubentus..se non vinciamo quest'anno il prossimo anno proprio ce lo faranno vedere con il binocolo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Febbraio 2022)

estate scorsa bastava vendere Kessie anche solo per 15 milioni e prendere Koopmeiners, a quest'ora stavamo a posto.


----------



## folletto (14 Febbraio 2022)

Quanto l’hanno pagato Koopmeiners?

Anzi non ditemelo sennò scomodo tutti i santi del calendario


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Febbraio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> a me l'atalanta sta sulle scatole
> ma mai quanto mi sta sulle scatole la rubentus..come si dice due pesi due misure..l'asciando perdere l'episodio del portiere ,il fallo di mano di depig che poi visto da un'angolazione pareva faccia all'inizio ma poi vista dall'altra angolazione del replay pareva braccio netto, e quelli di dazozzon che tagliano appena si evidenzia il netto fallo di mano è mafia..
> il var ovviamente non esiste mentre negli altri match si va con il microscopio a scandagliare il frame eh ma era sulla badnierina a dissetarsi tipo giroud o belotti evidente partecipazione all'azione ahahah guarda ridicolo tutto e nessuno chide dei giornalisti almeno marino ha detto qualcosa ci mancherebbe altro però da tifosi neutrali si rimane basiti assistere a come il regolamento viene strumentalizzato in base alle diciamo"simpatie"
> 
> io ve lo dico questi altri l'anno prossimo fanno il centenario dell' associazione a del..ehm rubentus..se non vinciamo quest'anno il prossimo anno proprio ce lo faranno vedere con il binocolo


Sì, se non vinciamo quest'anno temo che il prossimo anno sarà ancora più dura.


----------

